

Show HN: http://hackerbra.in - fast and smart hacker news - adrianwaj

I've finally launched a site that helps me check out Hacker News, as an adaptation to changes in the way I use Hacker News.<p>http://hackerbra.in<p>This site helps me get a quick view of current and historic Home, Ask and Best pages.<p>Its specialty lies in:<p>1) the ability to open up only top comments for any item, inline without page reload.<p>2) the ability to see a user profile without requiring page reload.
======
phreanix
This is great! Font size is a bit large though, otherwise pretty awesome.

~~~
adrianwaj
I'll probably add a stylesheet switcher, and have persistence so that pages in
history that have been already viewed are shaded down. Thanks.

------
adrianwaj
clickable: <http://hackerbra.in>

------
pinksoda
I giggled a little bit when I saw the 6px numbering down the right side. Most
people have trouble with anything below 11px or 12px, so to cut that in half
is pretty funny. If you don't want the numbering, just remove it, otherwise it
needs to be bigger.

Also, the post titles shouldn't be 20px. That's about what you would use on an
<h1> tag and you typically only have one or two of them on an entire page
(whereas you have 30 of them).

Scale everything down.

~~~
adrianwaj
FWIW, the post titles are 1.1 em, and numbering 0.4em. I didn't want those to
be distracting, but still wanted them to be there anyway.

Thanks, I really appreciate the feedback and will think about how to tidy it
up.

~~~
pinksoda
Here's a little trick if you're going to use em:

BODY {font-size:62.5%}

That makes 1em equal 12px, so 2em is 24px, 1.5em is 18px, etc.

You'll need to do this to get consistency across all browsers. Otherwise 1.1em
could be 20px for me but 18px for you.

Here's a post that goes into much more detail:
<http://www.clagnut.com/blog/348/>

